# Die Kleinen hängt man...



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2013)

Ebay, Paypal und Co hinterziehen legal Millionen an Steuern - aber es gibt ja noch genügend böse böse Leute, die man zu Händlern machen und dann zu Steuersündern kriminalisieren kann. Erbärmliche Zustände in Deutschland...
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...nimmt-Privatpersonen-bei-Ebay-ins-Visier.html


> Finanzamt nimmt Privatpersonen bei Ebay ins Visier
> Ebay und Amazon müssen nach einem neuen Urteil künftig Daten an die Steuerfahndung herausgeben. Das kann auch Privatpersonen treffen – denn steuerfrei ist in Deutschland längst nicht jedes Geschäft.


----------



## Anreiner (10 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> hinterziehen legal


Ein Paradoxon!



> Privat und damit steuerfrei ist der Verkauf persönlicher Gegenstände oder unliebsamer Weihnachtsgeschenke, wenn die Gewinne unter 600 Euro im Jahr liegen.


Die Welt vermischt hier Gewerberecht mit Steuerrecht. Und die 600 Euro sind wohl auch ausgedacht. Wie man wohl auf so eine konkrete Summe kommt? Und wer schreibt eigentlich solche Beiträge für die Welt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> hinterziehen legal





Anreiner schrieb:


> Ein Paradoxon!


kein Paradoxon, sondern Realität. Vielleicht ist die (Steuer-)Realität ein Paradoxon? Sicherlich. Das ist ja das Absurde. Wer aufgrund (legaler, aber asozialer) juristischer Tricks Millionen an Steuern einspart, hinterzieht diese - und wenn es auch legal ist. Wer Steuertricks anwendet, die ein Normalverdiener gar nicht anwenden kann, der betrügt damit den Normalverdiener, der abstruserweise mit seinem Einkommen (nach Abzug der Steuern, die er nicht durch den Umzug seines Girokontes nach Irland, Zypern oder Gibraltar mindern kann) diese Gewinne auch noch finanziert. Dann wird die Absurdität quadriert. Ganz real.


----------



## Anreiner (11 Juli 2013)

Dieses Ungleichgewicht, das du ansprichst, haben bereits die Humanisten erkannt.



> Stiehlt einer ein Geldstück, dann hängt man ihn. Wer öffentliche Gelder unterschlägt, wer durch Monopole, Wucher und tausenderlei Machenschaften und Betrügereien noch so viel zusammenstiehlt, wird unter die vornehmen Leute gerechnet.


Erasmaus von Rotterdam

Der Artikel, den du verlinkt hast, der ist allerdings höchstens dazu geeignet, Fehlinformationen zu streuen. Es fehlt an einigen Stellen an Fachkenntnis. Von der Welt hätte ich anderes erwartet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2013)

Wären alle guten Journalisten bei der Welt - wer sollte dann hier die Beiträge schreiben? (kleiner Witz und Gruß an die Welt)


----------

